# New Template for Bosch 1617EVS



## inkslinger (Jan 2, 2017)

It probably been ask many times but I'm new to this , I have just got a Bosch 1617EVS router and so far I order on line a 1/2in collet , centering cone,hex key and a Bosch RA1125 7-Piece Router Template Guide Set. 
I would like to build a dado jig but got confuse about the router template an how or why is it use for? My Bosch case that came with my router had a RA1126 but was missing the RA1100 is the reason I order a RA1125. I bought the Bosch 3-Piece Carbide Tipped Downshear Plywood Set Shanks at Lowes to do my dado cuts , so when I insert the 1/2in shank to my fix router to cut my dado how does the template come to play?


----------

